# Speeding tradie fights off deadly snake with knife



## cagey (Jul 7, 2020)

*Speeding tradie fights off deadly snake with knife*
A tradie pulled over for speeding has stunned police with his outrageous – but true – excuse.

A speeding tradie told police he couldn’t have slowed down his car because he was fighting off a deadly brown snake with a knife as he drove along the Dawson Highway in northern Queensland last month.

In outrageous, but real, vision, the tradesman, named “Jimmy”, is pulled over by police for driving 123km/h in a 100km/h zone.

“A brown snake or a tiger snake, it’s in the back of the ute,” he says. “It was in the ute with me, I think it’s bitten me.”







The officer moved to the back of the ute, where a large brown snake was bleeding and laying across the back tray.

Jimmy said the snake had slithered into his car through the gear stick before wrapping around his legs.

“The more I moved my legs … it just started to wrap around me.,” he said.

“Its head just started striking at the (driver’s seat) chair, between my legs.”

Jimmy used a seat belt and a work knife he had nearby to fight off the snake and then began driving towards the hospital, believing he had been bitten.

Paramedics were called to the scene and determined he had not been bitten, but was suffering from shock.


https://www.news.com.au/national/qu...e/news-story/ad7c91c675a6da00afe6c0e35ebd76f1


----------



## CF Constrictor (Jul 8, 2020)

What a load of crap , think ill try something similar next time i get fined for speeding.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jul 9, 2020)

I got let off once years ago when pulled over by a cop for speeding... he was setup with a hand-held radar on a suburban street and I came across an intersection through an orange light, up over a crest and across a railway line straight into the path of his radar... he waved me down and walked up to my windows and said "Son, I've been waiting for you all day" .... without even thinking about my response it literally just came out of my mouth, I replied... "well I got here as fast as I could"... the cop was doubled over laughing so hard, he reckoned it was the funniest reply he'd ever heard, told me to have a good afternoon and sent me on my way... 

On December 5th last year I was rushing my mum to hospital and was detected by a police vehicle radar travelling in the opposite direction doing 94 in an 80 zone... I knew I was speeding, I was literally about 70m from the end of the 80 zone where it changed to 100... I argued saying "the 100 sign is literally right there, I was speeding up for the speed limit change", told him "I'm trying to get my mum to hospital" he didn't want a bar of it, got a $260 fine and 3 demerits. So it all depends on the cop and the day.


----------



## Lurker (Jul 9, 2020)

One Christmas Day many years ago in the ACT, my sister fell on a glass and gashed her thigh, and I put her into the car with another bloke in the back with him holding a towel to her to stem the bleeding. Drove my Dad’s old 308 VK Commodore at 220kms per hour along the main road toward the hospital with an ambulance rushing to meet us halfway, and a cop chased me and pulled me over. One look at the blood in the back and he ran back to his car and escorted us into the hospital, where we actually beat the ambulance to. Got my sister inside and they operated straight away and saved her life.
I was 18 at the time and never heard another word about it afterward from the police. Still freaks me out a bit when I stop to think of it.


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jul 9, 2020)

cagey said:


> *Speeding tradie fights off deadly snake with knife*
> A tradie pulled over for speeding has stunned police with his outrageous – but true – excuse.
> 
> A speeding tradie told police he couldn’t have slowed down his car because he was fighting off a deadly brown snake with a knife as he drove along the Dawson Highway in northern Queensland last month.
> ...


Saw this last night. I think I'll just drive around with a dead snake in the car. That way when the cops pull me up for speeding I'll make up a similar story


----------



## -Adam- (Jul 9, 2020)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> On December 5th last year I was rushing my mum to hospital and was detected by a police vehicle radar travelling in the opposite direction doing 94 in an 80 zone... I knew I was speeding, I was literally about 70m from the end of the 80 zone where it changed to 100... I argued saying "the 100 sign is literally right there, I was speeding up for the speed limit change", told him "I'm trying to get my mum to hospital" he didn't want a bar of it, got a $260 fine and 3 demerits. So it all depends on the cop and the day.



Yup - I have observed the same thing. I saw a driver speed up in an 80 within 100m of the 100 zone, and a cop came of the rise from the other direction. Lights on, and u-turn after him.

Since then I have always been paranoid not to increase speed until I pass the speed sign, or to ensure that I'm doing the speed before crossing a restriction.

Reckon it came close to saving my license one day. Coming into a town I wasn't familiar with came over a rise and down hill to notice a 60kph sigh. (Went from 100 to 60, no 80kph). I hit the brakes harder than should be necessary to ensure I was doing the limit by the time I crossed the sign, to see a HWP car parked off to the side just out of view until after you got past the 60 sign. Very nasty! (Both of these in Vic).
[doublepost=1594276429,1594276317][/doublepost]


Lurker said:


> One Christmas Day many years ago in the ACT, my sister fell on a glass and gashed her thigh, and I put her into the car with another bloke in the back with him holding a towel to her to stem the bleeding. Drove my Dad’s old 308 VK Commodore at 220kms per hour along the main road toward the hospital with an ambulance rushing to meet us halfway, and a cop chased me and pulled me over. One look at the blood in the back and he ran back to his car and escorted us into the hospital, where we actually beat the ambulance to. Got my sister inside and they operated straight away and saved her life.
> I was 18 at the time and never heard another word about it afterward from the police. Still freaks me out a bit when I stop to think of it.



Sigh - those were the days of common sense. No way that would be allowed these days. Cop would be too worried about being liable if the driver had an accident at excess speed. Here in Vic I heard of a story of a bloke who cut his finger off and was being rushed to hospital. Through a camera car doing 30 over the limit. Loss of license. Judge empathized with the driver but said his hands were tied because the new Vic laws do not allow for any discretion at all with speeding. If you speed - even to save a life - the courts can not let you off.


----------



## Kyle Hamilton (Jul 26, 2020)

This guy should get a job at disneyland in fiction and creative writing. Ive actually had two adult browns escape from a bag when i was driving ,seen them cruising around on the passengers side.Was going to release them along heathcote road ,drove a few hundred metres pulled up and tailed them out of the car.


----------

